# Changing to Synthetic



## xmaggotundeadx (Jan 24, 2008)

I just did an oil change and I decided to switch to synthetic.
I used Castrol GTX Synthetic Blend 5W-30.
I was told to use the blend first then switch to full synthetic on the next change.
Am I going about this the right way?
I have a '97 Jetta Trek 2.0L
I also used the ToughGuard Wal-Mart Filter. I change the oil every 2500-3000 miles.
I was told the filter doesn't really matter as long as I change the oil on time.
Before this change I was using Castrol GTX High Mileage
I'm at 138xxx miles.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

1. If you're going to go synthetic I don't _think_ it's necessary to have an intermediate step.
2. Spend a little extra for OEM filters from a VW, or online, dealer.
3. In your climate you should be able to easily stretch your change intervals to at least 5k.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_1. If you're going to go synthetic I don't _think_ it's necessary to have an intermediate step.
2. Spend a little extra for OEM filters from a VW, or online, dealer.
3. In your climate you should be able to easily stretch your change intervals to at least 5k.

I agree. Just change over, get an OEM filter, only one that fits right anyway.
5-10K change is no problem.


----------



## xmaggotundeadx (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AZV6)*

Thanks for the info!


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

i might get flamed for this but i prefer changing the filter every 7500km and the oil every 15000km. IE 2x filters for every oil change. It makes sense to me cus you dont want the dirt building up in your filter = that could lead to oil starvation


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_ It makes sense to me cus you dont want the dirt building up in your filter = that could lead to oil starvation

If the filter is clogged to the point of causing oil starvation after only 7500km, you have other much more serious problems. An OEM quality filter can safely and effectively be used for the entire duration if you have a healthy motor.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

i agree but i sleep better at night for it


----------

